# Single people who are Pigeon & Bird Lovers



## kinetic (Jun 29, 2003)

Hi Lisa, I dont have an answer but wanted to say goodluck ! My hubby never had pets and I have ALWAYS had them. I rescue anything ! When Horace first came into my life 8 mo ago and I brought he/she in to stay my hubby looked like one of the "terrified" people in "The Birds" movie every time he saw him. It was 3 months before he would even touch Horace. Now they are buddies along with the present census of 2 kittens, 1 cat, 1 dog, 1 rabbit, a hamster and a rat. My theory is if a guy doesn't have the heart for animals of any kind they are not for me. Hang in there, some people have never known the unconditional and therapeutic love of an animal and don't realize the joy they bring to our lives, I don't think Rick could ever live without an animal now. Be patient, they are out there----Jennifer


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Lisa,

You are asking the same questions that Daniel does (Scuiry)...perhaps you two should meet!

I met John after writing to praise his pigeon website and then exchanging e-mails for a couple of years...perhaps you could have your own website and wait to see who visits.

Cynthia




[This message has been edited by cyro51 (edited November 29, 2003).]


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

This is John's website http://www.pidgie.care4free.net/pphome.htm 

but it was Daniel that was looking for a pigeon loving girlfriend!

Cynthia


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

This version is working better, as I have had problems with the other ISP
http://www.users.globalnet.co.uk/~pidgie/ 

I said to myself, I wish I could meet a nice lady who likes pigeons and maybe had some of her own.... then, as Cynthia says, she saw my web pages at a time she was looking for pigeon info (or just reassurance that at least a few other people liked pigeons) and contacted me. 

So, I look at it that given time, what I wished for came to me









John (UK)


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

As soon as I saw your post I thought of Daniel, too. I've gotten to know him personally (I've adopted several of his pigeons) and he's a really nice guy. I think the two of you should meet. 

I'm greatly blessed to be married to a fellow bird lover who didn't flinch at building me a loft or spending a small fortune in vet bills. There are good bird-loving men out there...the trick is finding them.

[This message has been edited by Birdmom4ever (edited November 29, 2003).]


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Daniel, where are you?

Cynthia


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

So John and Cynthia, you are together now?


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

I had to work hard to teach my hubby how to love pigeons and doves! I had to tame him too








Suz.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

No, I think we are 200 miles apart...or is it 400? I was never good at distances!

Cynthia


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

It is 186 miles from home, or 205 from office









So, Suz, I visit alternate weekends and any vacation time we both get

I also work beyond commuting distance and stay at a hotel during the week, so I see my apartment maybe 2 or 3 days each 2 weeks - makes for a busy life!!!


John


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

> Originally posted by Lisa:
> *OK, I'll bet this is a new topic! Forgive me if it's a bit off the wall, but I'm sick of wasting time and energy on guys who just don't understand how we all feel on pigeons.com. So here goes...I am wondering if anyone knows of a single's site to meet other pigeon and bird lovers. I mean there is match.com, and matchmaker.com, right? There should be a way to meet other bird lovers like ourselves. Anyone know of any? I'm sick of being introduced to or meeting guys who think I'm an eccentric bird nut. I mean what's wrong with my pigeons landing on me and giving me pigeon kisses every morning! I can't think of a better way to start my day. What's wrong with taking in a sick bird and nursing it back to health, or crying if it dies? What's so odd about setting up a brooder and handfeeding a baby that was getting pecked on and would have died otherwise? Why is it OK to spend big money on dog stuff, but no OK to spend money on vitamins, medicine or loft supplies for my pigeons. I'm not eccentric; I just have a big heart for animals, particularly birds. So, can anyone help me out? I'd really like to meet a guy who can share in the joy of having birds, instead of being jealous of them or just not having interest in them. They are a part of my life and here to stay!*



Hi Lisa:

Want to move to San Francisco?

I feel almost the same way. I'm afraid of being viewed as an eccentric because my house is full of pigeons and I spend so much time caring for them. I have one that follows me to bed if I let him. He insists on taking a shower with me once a week. Others follow me around the house for treats. Some I have outdoors that will have little to do with me but I care for them too. And I spend time rescuing sick and injured pigeons. I even volunteer at a wildlife refuge. You would think I would have met someone at the wildlife place by now but that work tends to be individualistic. So there you have it.

Feral pigeon lovers are not like people who love exotic birds or dogs and cats or other pets. There is a kindred spirit in these birds that only a very few people recognize. I have sensed this ever since I was a boy with my fascination for the wild pigeons. I didn't choose to be this way. It simply happened.

I think it is the lot of feral pigeon lovers to be on the list of the most misunderstood people on the planet. Even racing and show people don't understand us. It's hard enough finding the right person without all this baggage. I've more or less resigned myself to being single or an enigmatic husband some day.










Daniel


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

HEY LISA..WHERE ARE YOU?

You would love San Francisco..it is such a great place with atmosphere, lots of feral pigeons!!

Oh, yeah Daniel, (I'm not looking, as I'm maried) bu, I'm here to tell you.. I have racing pigeons, but I am eccentric with my pigeons as well as the wild ones,and I DO understand. I have a great deal of compassion for the ferals, and when I was in San Francisco at a convention I worried the whole two days I was there about the pigeons I saw.. getting enough to eat, being warm enough, etc. 

Even though I have domestic pigeons, it's in my blood.My great grandfather raced pigeons, and so did my dad. The people in the racing club here think I'm nuts, because I have names for all my pigeons, and spend time and money on them, and I talk to them.
Also, I don't and won't cull them..and my friend who races his pigeons, gives me his unwanted birds, 'cause they are each a unique little bird on their own and a treasure to me. 

God Bless you and your wonderful pigeons. 

Hope Lisa responds to your post.. Treesa


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

Is this some sort of weird hook-up place now?


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Hey, why not? Stranger things have happened, right? And think what a great "how we met" story it would be to tell one's grandchildren some day.
 






We try to find mates and homes for pigeons; why not get pigeon lovers together, too.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

My greatest enjoyment in the past year has been meeting other UK members! I have already mentioned meeting John but also got to meet Helen (Nooti) from Blackburn, Jenny from London and Jess from Suffolk. I hope that in the coming year I might have the chance of meetin the other UK members and some of the overseas ones too!

No one can understand a pigeon lover quite as well as another pigeon lover.

Here is to Dan and Lisa meeting!

Cynthia


----------



## PidgePidge (May 14, 2003)

There's nothing 'weird' about meeting people through this website! We should meet people that we enjoy anywhere we can. I automatically know that i have something in common with people who like pigeons-- it is more than a hobby but a mindset as well. So why not take advantage of a pool of potential friends to make connections through this forum...? I believe it's a great idea!


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I think it's a great idea. I'm always looking for more "bird" friends because the rest of the world thinks I'm nuts.


----------



## Thunderbird (Sep 7, 2003)

Lisa,
LOL, I'm in AZ., If you move out we'll get Daniel out here, & my wife & I will take you guys to dinner-How's that? You up for it Daniel?
Chris


----------



## Marian (Feb 17, 2001)

I'm an experienced flower girl if anyone is getting hitched. I just have to find my muff. I haven't seen it for about 43 years. It might be in the garage. 

Marian


----------



## Emily (Jan 8, 2003)

Lisa! Daniel! Everyone else! I totally agree! I've had one pigeon for a year now and not only do potential boyfriends/husbands think I'm nuts because of my little pijjie, you should see the looks I get from my friends these days! I really don't see what's so weird about having a pet pigeon! I mean, so we have to pick up after them. People with cats and dogs and other animals do too! My pigeon is very affectionate, falls asleep on my foot when I do the dishes and stuff. He's such a cutie!

I just wanted to shout out that I hear ya and we have the same problem up here in Canada (ie, hard to find people accepting of the pigeon lifestyle).

Cheers! Emily


----------



## pigeon george (Aug 7, 2003)

LISA LISA LISA
Go for it i think a site like that would be great if i had a gal into pigeons my coop would probly double dating is cool pigeons are great mix the two and wala only people i seem to meet with birds are old men LOL seriously it could be friends of feathers and fur or somthing had to add my two cents
and oh you dont live in new york by chance 
well hey i tried


----------



## StvMer (Sep 14, 2001)

Hey Lisa,

Daniel beat me to the punch, but he's a fellow pigeon lover so I can hardly be upset... Plus here in Chicago, regrettably our weather isn't any better than yours out east. 

Occassionally people think I'm nuts just to even tolerate pigeons, much less like them and try to help them. But as Ray once pointed out to me, pigeons along with horses, elephants and camels have provided mankind with as much selfless and important service as any of God's creatures has.

People sure have a peculiar way of showing gratitude... I think of you and Daniel ever did get married, half this website (including me) would like to attend. It's reassuring to know that there are still people out there who do care about pigeons and wildlife in general.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hello Lisa,
I can attest, living in AZ does have it's advantages. 

I live on the outskirts of Phoenix and my pigeons live in two large cages on our covered patio. They are special needs pigeons & don't free fly. They have done just fine living outside year round. Lately, it has been a bit cooler than usual, so I just cover the cages & all's well.

If you do choose to make the move to AZ & need some assistance, let me know. 

BTW: We have a wonderful rehabber near by. 
Cindy


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2003)

This is the most fun i've had ever since i first logged on here.

I should have known people who have lots of personality (pigeon people, of course) would be very sociable. All we need is other people who don't look crosseyed at us.

Hey, John - i never knew you were the one with that well-written site, and i've been looking at it for a year or two.

My wife first had to get over seeing the 15 or 20 cats i had when she met me, and she had never had a pet. In a few weeks, she loved them all.

So, when i turned to pigeon rescuing, she was used to it. In fact, she's Bobby's best friend.


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

I don't know what you're talking about! I haven't had any trouble with people accepting that I have pet pigeons. Maybe this is because I'm part of the scientific community (I work at UCSF). The only trouble I've had is an ongoing debate with one of my friends about one of my pigeons being red or brown.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

MY FRIENDS THINK I'M CRAZY, MY NEIGHBOR THINKS I HAVE A FEW LOOSE SCREWS AND MY EX-BOYFRIEND WASN'T SURPRISED WHEN I TOLD HIM ABOUT MY PIGEON. THEY ALL STILL TALK TO ME THOUGH.


----------



## hawkhater (Dec 25, 2003)

hey lisa
i think that was a great topic and im glad you brought it up. ive had a pigeon since sept . I been single for a while and my pigeon freaks most girls out. its really nice to see there are more people like us out there. im really glad to have found this site. and glad to see thers so many pigeon lovers out there. im still single and so is my pij
bob


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2003)

Well, it's a good way to weed people out.


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Scuiry said "There is a kindred spirit in these birds that only a very few people recognize. I have sensed this ever since I was a boy with my fascination for the wild pigeons. I didn't choose to be this way. It simply happened. I think it is the lot of feral pigeon lovers to be on the list of the most misunderstood people on the planet." I agree with you, Daniel!
I remembered when I found this site, I could not believe there was other poeple on this planet who loved pigeons as much as I did since I was a little girl. I always wondered "why" I was like that!!! Now I dream I could meet you all one day, and we could all bring our most special pigeon with us! Happy New Year! Bonne et Heureuse Année!!!







Suz.


----------



## BillC (Nov 8, 2003)

Keep in mind we are pigeons lovers not necessarily people lovers. Perhaps that is why many of us have turned to birds and other animals because they are more compassionate than most persons.


----------



## hawkhater (Dec 25, 2003)

Thats a very good point bill sometimes I feel thatway myself probably everytime I blabber about my best freind rocky who fell out sky into myhands , my feral friend who I saved from death..

and they make a face " arent they dirty animals" and I reply "No, he takes a shower in my kithchen sink every other day.."
and they make another face and I feel a little weird because I love that bird just as much as I love my 18 pound cat and his brother and I dint wanna leave rocky home alone so I got him some freinds now I feel even weider 

SO MABEY I AM A LITTLE WEIRD

ARENT WE ALL

I think I still have alot more love to give even after all my pets

so what ever became of Lisa and Daniel??????


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

LAST TIME MY "EX-BOYFRIEND" CALLED, I TOLD HIM I NOW HAVE A PIGEON. HE WAS NOT A BIT SURPRISED. LOL! I HAVE 3 DOGS WHICH ARE LIKE MY KIDS AND NOW A PIGEON. "EX-BOYFRIEND" WELL I STILL HAVE ONE OF THOSE TOO. LOL!!


----------



## PidgePidge (May 14, 2003)

I must say-- I always have people who think I'm a bit nuts for having a pigeon... But I have also found that a lot of people are receptive to the idea. I have lots of friends who, after traveling with me and hearing me talk to pigeons on the streets, etc, slowly start noticing the birds too. I regularly still receive letters in the mail from old friends with pictures of pigeons around the world, with notes: 'Was in (enter location here) this week, and saw this pigeon, took it's picture and thought of you.' It's sweet. There are definitely a lot of people who have 'maliciousness' towards pigeons, but many others I think, who just don't notice them, and only need to have them pointed out. 

That's just a side-note. I must say that it is still so nice to log-on to this site and know that everyone ALREADY loves pigeons.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I try to educate people about pigeons every opportunity I get. Most people respond positively, and a few don't. But I don't care, even if they think I'm nuts, I continue.

People who love pigeons are compassionate by nature and share a special connection with them. There are some people that just don't have that, they don't GET IT, and never will.
Treesa


----------



## DaveD (Jul 9, 2001)

This topic is facinating. I also have found a wide variety of responses when people find out about the birds. Everything from curiousity to outright disgust. One thing I've noticed is that people who keep and care for pigeons are all good people. Many of them are the solitary type. I myself am one who falls into the catagory of someone who much prefers the company of animals to the company of people. Animals don't judge you. Animals don't care what the woman down the block think of you. 

It also seems that by nature, pigeon people are very giving. I've known several breeders who will happily give away his birds to an youngster who wants to get into the hobby. That's how I started out, with free birds from a local breeder. I know now what they were really worth, but he asked nothing in return. I kept that in mind recently when I met an older fellow who'd lost several of his pigeons to a cat. He proudly showed me his remaining birds, all of them had names, and he could tell me where each had come from. It's a shame he is not able to get online, he'd love this place. Anyhow, he had a very limited income and no one to talk to. I decided to "pay it forward" and help him patch his loft to prevent any future visits from the cat and a few days later returned with a box of 10 new birds for him. His joy reminded me that sharing is one of the most important things in life. 

It is indeed nice to log onto a site where everyone enjoys pigeons. I don't think it's an accident that this is also the nicest message board I've seen, or that the people are the friendliest. I think it's in our nature to care for others. It's just a shame the rest of the world is not so kind. 

Have a wonderful day all. 



------------------
David and Kellie Dittmaier
Haven's Loft
www.geocities.com/havensloft


----------

